
San Francisco May Pay Dearly for Renaming Army Street (1995) - Lammy
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/San-Francisco-May-Pay-Dearly-For-Renaming-Army-3047978.php
======
tomohawk
Fun anecdote about the unintended consequences.

~~~
masonic
... especially considering the recent revelations about corruption in SF
Public Works:

[https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/philmatier/article/Corru...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/philmatier/article/Corruption-
investigation-means-ethics-training-15102957.php)

